# Booked Ferry For June 2014



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Booked our annual trip to Holland, today, Harwich to Hook of Holland, 3 adults, cabin both ways and Discovery + 8metre Trailer.

£343.00 with £20 included for flexi-fare as we know we'll probably need to change 'something' before the due date.

Overnight cabin charges seem higher this year, about £45 extra each way compared with daytime cabins.

We're going on the day sailing both ways next year, we did night going out this year as we had a visit to another place on the way, but this year we don't need it.

The event we show at is the Nuenen Stationary Engine rally, bit of an anoraks event, but there are some lovely engines on show and if the weather is nice it is a good weekend. 8th-9th June, which is the Dutch Whitsun Bank Holiday.

We cannot use the tunnel as the Discovery is fueled by LPG.

Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Sounds interesting.

We Use the route a lot.

Did you use Tesco Deals or pay direct?

TM


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We pay direct, I don't think I have seen anything on Tesco coupons with Stena, but admit that I don't usually bother looking 

There is another trip planned in August when one of our engine friends and his family have an open day at their house, that's on the cards as well.

Here is one of their engines:










Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

VERY NICE!

Wish I had the time for hobbies like that!.

Tesco Stena

They some times have 4 x offers on for Stena over the usual 3.

I used to pay in-full for Stena with Tesco. But now, they limit each way to £105 of tokens. There is also a one off £10 booking fee.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Don't forget the motorhomefacts 10% discount !


----------

